
Docker may be the dumbest thing you do today - snaky
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/04/docker_dumbest_move_you_make/
======
joshstrange
Clickbait/Clickrage.... Reading this article might be the dumbest thing you do
today

TL;DR: Docker isn't great for legacy apps, enterprise doesn't understand how
to use docker/containers, developers like it but what do they know, oh yeah
they do know so maybe one day docker but not today.

Over half the article is just quotes that appear a little cherry-picked...
Leaving out things like:

> Linux Containers are the future of cloud infrastructure. There is no doubt
> of that any more. They are the next generation of building blocks that will
> fundamentally change the landscape of cloud infrastructure for the next
> decade. But container technology is still young and complicated. There are
> still large gaps that need to be filled and scalable management tools that
> are not yet mature.

and instead grabbing quotes like

> In fact, Carlson continues, “for non-tech-native companies, 2016 is a
> horrible time to start adopting containers.” Why?

> First, he suggests: “[T]he benefits of containers can only be achieved when
> the applications run within containers have been built-for-cloud.” Despite
> Amazon’s gargantuan cloud business, most of enterprise IT is stuck on terra
> firma.

> Next: “[E]nterprise container technology is still half-baked,” with
> fledgling startups promoting them, with but precious few that will survive.

> And finally: “[T]he people within many large IT organizations right now are
> still struggling just with the migration to virtual machines alone.” Moving
> immediately to containers when they’re still stuck on legacy apps is bound
> to result in more pain than progress.

I don't think anyone here thinks docker is going to be great for every
existing application but the dismissive tone/title of this article doesn't
even square with the sources let alone the reality.

~~~
dontscale
I didn't read the article that way, and it resonated with my sentiments. I
tried using docker a while ago, and I never grokked the shipping container
analogy -- why it's so much better than some VM's and deployment scripts. It's
like it's some complicated layer over that.

I think in the end Solomon Hykes is a talented marketeer, but the great
majority of teams/companies are satisfied enough with virtual machines seems
to be how it's going to pan out.

